# How to add another support beam under floor joists



## TazinCR (Jun 23, 2008)

I would just use some patio blocks to set the post on. The supports are only adding stability to the floor so you do not need anything fancy.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

I agree, you're not using the new beam for load bearing purposes. I'd get the longest length you can get in the space and work with comfortably. Glue and nail (3"), no need to clamp, the nails will hold the pieces together 'til the glue dries. I would offset the joints. Brackets may be the easiest way to fasten to the joists. A 4"x4" post every 8' or so (on a solid block) should be sufficient.


----------



## super carpenter Rob (Oct 28, 2008)

when you put your beam together nail 3 nails every 12", your spand is only 12.5' the 2x10s should have been plenty.they make a concrete base made for 4x4 they sale them at lowes and home depot.You can put your beam on top of your 4x4s or you can through bolt it with 1/2 carriage bolts if you bolt it you can jack the beam up tight nail it to hold until you can get the bolts in dont try to jack it up much jsut try to get your beam snug,if you jack it up to much you run the risk of your beam flipping out so be careful regards Rob


----------

